

Pics of old SF on a map - sdizdar
http://www.oldsf.org/

======
brezina
This is yet another great example of the benefits of living in a city with so
many passionate and talented developers. I'm so thankful I live here

------
elptacek
Very nicely done. Reminds me of all the walking I did during my second
pregnancy (we lived where Noe dead ends at Laidley).

------
unicornporn
Looks much like <http://www.historypin.com/> , but geographically restricted
and with more photos of SF.

------
bane
Amazing. Did they geolocate each photo by travelling around the city and
eyeballing it?

~~~
danvk
According to <http://www.oldsf.org/about>:

The geocodes are based on two sources:

1\. Photo Subjects. All photographs in the “City Hall (old)” series presumably
belong in the same place. We manually geocoded several hundred subjects.

2\. Addresses and Cross-Streets. The photo descriptions often contain either
an address, block number or set of cross-streets. These were converted to
coordinates using the Google Geocoding API.

~~~
bane
Brilliant work, it must have taken thousands of man-hours to do this. I'm
really enjoying looking through it.

------
rationalbeats
That is amazing thanks for sharing. Was very cool to go to the different
neighborhoods I have lived and see what it looked like 100 years ago.

------
kapitalx
I just spent a good hour of my life on this site and I don't regret it. Thanks
for making this.

